# Nov/Dec trying



## jacobs mummy

I know this posted should be in the cycle buddies but i don't suppose anyone who isn't actually trying yet wil be in there! so i'm posting here. 

Anyone planning to try Nov/Dec of this year? fancy going through the wait together! Only September and Oct left... I'm hoping my cycle gets shorter.. had my first :witch: since coming off pill with a 34 day cycle. Hoping this cycle gets closer to 28. Plannign on trying mid Nov and finding out begining of Dec when i get back from NY...

Look forward to hearing from anyone who's trying the same time.
H x


----------



## Chris77

Good luck in November and December! It'll be here before you know it! :hug:


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm gonna be trying around December time! But, that said, if i'm not pregnant by April/June then i'm stopping trying until next December again to tie in with exams and such lol.

I also have a 34day cycle now! i came off the pill in July, had my 1st "true" period 34days after, now i'm waiting for the 2nd!

Let me know if you wanna be buddies. :)


----------



## jacobs mummy

Hi Katia - looks like your on the same cycle as me... i'm on day 11 now of my 2nd cycle. I'm hoping i go back to 28 days... fingers crossed this month we don't go over 30... Yea i wouldn't mind being trying buddies.. getting ready for Nov/Dec.. are you taking anything? i've started on folic acid. Got DH on zinc... it's weird beign off the pill. I'm noticing every twinge and ache and wondering "could this be ovulation" got a period like pain now! and thinking could this be Ovulation. Hope so because then my cycle would be 26 days. We're trying for a girl 2nd time around so i need to pin point ovulation. 

Good luck in december! what if you get pregnant straight away, how far would you be when you sit your exams?

H x


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeah i'm on the 14th day of my 2nd cycle, so not far off. Aye i'm taking Pregnacare, have been since i came off the pill. Lol yeah me too, i notice EVERYTHING now. 

If i get pregnant straight away i'd be due in August ish, so i'd be around 6/7months.. oh dear lol but i'm sure i'd cope and do well. I know not everyone catches straight away though, so giving it a few months, then i'd be due sometime during my 2nd year at college instead. But, saying that, after around april, i'll have to stop trying until December again as i have exams next year around the same time too.

I'm also contemplating waiting until i've completely finished college [July 2010] so i can have a gap year off before Uni with the bub, but i really feel like i shouldn't in case it takes me years to conceive, i'm sure you understand what i mean cause i can't explain it properly lol.

Aww yeah i've heard about girls being conceived at the start of O rather than boys at the end.. we're trying for a girl too lol. Good luck!! x


----------



## TashaAndBump

I'm working on it! Got to get DH on board, first though! We did talk about December time, but now that the coil is actually in I think it will be longer before I get him to agree to taking it out... :(


----------



## Marg_27

Hi :)
We're tryin Nov too, gonna b a killer waiting that long, but hey, we can cope with it together, what do u say?


----------



## Laura0786

my OH and I have planned to ttc this nov/dec. I am still trying work out my ov dates as I only came off the pill at the end of July. I finish my first AF last week. 
Good luck - only two months to go!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Wohoo! Got DH on board for the end of this year, which is great... BUT I now am quite disapointed with myself because I was determined to wait for him to come to me - now I know why! I am now paranoid that he doesn't really want it and I have just talked him into it!! :dohh:

I'll see how we both feel in December, and won't bring it up again until he does (I'll try at least!)


----------



## MrTashaAndBum

She forced me *nods*... tee hee... stop being paranoid, mrs bum!


----------



## Marg_27

Thats great news mr&mrs :happydance:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Squeeee! Thank you! :happydance: So excited, I actually could jump up and down right now :blush: lol

:wohoo:


----------



## Marg_27

Lol :) Go ahead... I wud!!!


----------



## jacobs mummy

good news... mr and mrs tasha and bump... looks like quite a few of us will be trying the same time! fingers crossed we all get BFP straight away and move into first tri together..

h x


----------



## TashaAndBump

jacobs mummy said:


> good news... mr and mrs tasha and bump... looks like quite a few of us will be trying the same time! fingers crossed we all get BFP straight away and move into first tri together..
> 
> h x

Ohh now isn't that an exciting idea - we could all go the whole way together in the same boat! :D Good luck everyone! x


----------



## Marg_27

fingers crossed every1 :)


----------



## Poshie

Hello. I've just joined this site today and made my first post in the 'introduce yourself' thread.

Early days for me as I am only just about to come off the pill. Plan is to wait a few months to attempt to get some sort of cycle going and planning to ttc #1 from Dec this year. Who knows what will be in store for me - all a bit of an unknown at the moment. Good luck all! :)


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hey Poshie :wave:

Welcome to bnb (the greatest and most addictive forum in the world)! :hugs: Don't be too scared about TTC, just go with the flow and see what happens (that goes for pregnancy, birth and parenting, too! lol).

Have you got any children yet or are you going to be trying for your first this December? You must be so excited... When me and DH first discussed trying for #2, it seemed so far off, now it's like, "WOW I MIGHT GET PREGNANT IN THREE MONTHS!!" lol I can't wait, though - I loved pregnancy and having a baby was the best thing I've ever done - I can't tell you how much I love being a mum... it just feels like I'm doing what I am supposed to be doing and it brings us so much joy and happiness it's awesome :cloud9:

Hope your cycle establishes quickly for you, Take care and I'll look forward to seeing you around the forums! :wave:


----------



## Poshie

Hey TashaAndBump

Thank you very much for your words of encouragement :) It is all a bit scary, as well as exciting. Tbh I've never really felt that maternal urge until recently. Being my first the whole pregnancy and birththing seems quite daunting to me at the moment. It will be our first ever attempt - so no kids, not tried until now. Can't wait for December to arrive and fingers crossed it won't take too long. 

So you have one child and are trying for #2 around Dec? It will be nice to chat on here with someone else going through the same thing. As you've been there before, I'm sure I will have questions (some silly no doubt!).

So far I have given up smoking, going to start taking my folic acid this week, trying to eat more healthy foods and hoping my cycle isn't too messed up. It seems everyone is different and it's impossible to say what time you're going to have until you try :)

Thanks :)


----------



## Marg_27

welocome to bnb poshie :)
Good luck for Dec, hope everything works out well for you x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Poshie said:


> Hey TashaAndBump
> 
> Thank you very much for your words of encouragement :) It is all a bit scary, as well as exciting. Tbh I've never really felt that maternal urge until recently. Being my first the whole pregnancy and birththing seems quite daunting to me at the moment. It will be our first ever attempt - so no kids, not tried until now. Can't wait for December to arrive and fingers crossed it won't take too long.
> 
> So you have one child and are trying for #2 around Dec? It will be nice to chat on here with someone else going through the same thing. As you've been there before, I'm sure I will have questions (some silly no doubt!).
> 
> So far I have given up smoking, going to start taking my folic acid this week, trying to eat more healthy foods and hoping my cycle isn't too messed up. It seems everyone is different and it's impossible to say what time you're going to have until you try :)
> 
> Thanks :)

Yeah, I had our first daughter in March this year, she was a surprise so this will be our first time trying, too :) 

Regarding the maternal urge, I always swore I never wanted kids... until I got pregnant and it was the best thing in the world. I love being a mum so much - I think you can never really imagine or guess just how it will be until it happens to you... I'm sure you'll love it just as much! Being a mum really is the most beautiful experience imaginable, however also scary for me! 

(Scary because: I love our daughter so much, the possibility of loosing her for whatever reason is the scariest in the world, and that has brought on a few anxiety problems, but obviously not everyone goes through that - I think it was brought about because when Anna was born she was very ill in special care; I'd just brought our beautiful, perfect baby girl into the world, and then I faced loosing her - that fear has stuck with me somewhat, but not so much that it impacts on my enjoyment of our little family at all. Sorry I've rambled on a little off topic!)

Ask all the questions that you like, hun and any I that I can answer I will do happily :) You seem to be doing everything just right so far regarding TTC you have done everything you can:) Well done on giving up smoking, too! I'm really impressed - I know how hard that is.

I hope our TTC journeys pass quickly and are followed with a healthy, happy nine months of pregnancy!! :happydance: I think there are going to be quite a few people trying around the same time so hopefully we'll all move into the first tri forums together and can all be preggo buddies!! :D


----------



## Marg_27

Lets hope theres plenty of space in ttc and 1st tri cuz hopefully there'll b plenty of us moving on together! I cant wait!!!


----------



## Poshie

Thank you Tasha and Marg (what's your story Marg) for your warm welcomes. We no doubt have a great voyage ahead of us and I will look forward to sharing it with you :)


----------



## Marg_27

Well mines a long one! Ill try and and tell u the short version...
We started ttc June but I got appendicitis beginning of July :( 
Had a visit from :witch: the day before I had my op, so wasnt pg at the time.

4 weeks after my op was feeling 'strange' and when :witch: was late I took a test, :bfp::bfp::bfp: We were overjoyed to say the least!!!!

Unfortunately, 2 weeks later I got some brown spotting, which that evening turned red, after being messed about at the docs I went to a&e where I was admitted for observations, the next day I went for a scan and it showed a 6 week feutus and sac, but no heartbeat :( -i thort I was 7 weeks at this point.

So I was told I was mc, and was offered a D&C, med management or try and go thru it naturally, I took the natural option, but to return in 2 weeks for a scan to see if there was any 'retaining products'. If there are, no choice, but D&C :(

So, its 2 weeks on, and ive had nothing, only light bleeding, and the odd pain here and there. Got my scan 2moro, but think its goin to be D&C for me :hissy:

Clearly physically Im not over my mc, but emotionally Ive dealt with it, Ive had my tears tantrums and days ive just not wanted to get dressed!! But now Im better! Talkin has really helped, bnb is a god send! I dont kno what id hav done without it!

As for ttc in Nov, I think my7 body needs a rest, after op, pg, mc and then D&C, i wont b surprised if its ready for the scrapheap!!

Anyway, I think Ive rambled on enough, so much for the short version!!!


----------



## Marg_27

oh, and cant wait to share the journey too, just wanted to add that :) :) :)


----------



## Poshie

Wow so you've been through it Marg, sorry to hear that. I don't know exactly what a D&C is but I can guess from the context. Best of luck with ttc :) 

My sister had a m/c earlier this year actually. She is desparate for a baby and has been trying ever since but no joy. She's going to have some tests done soon to see what's going on. In a way, I'd rather she got pregnant before me but we shall have to see what happens.


----------



## Marg_27

sorry to hear bout your sister and hope she gets some answers from her tests.

Good luck to you to with the ttc x


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls. My husband and I also plan on TTC in November after MMC and D&C in August. Seems like a few of us have similar stories and I am nervous that this next one won't stick either as I have never had kids before so don't know what to expect! I have my fingers crossed for everyone!! I hope we can all stick together through this. :blush:


----------



## Marg_27

sorry to hear bout ur loss cleckner, but best of luck for nov xxxxx


----------



## saara24

We're TTC in October (Oct 15 coil removal) but as I have PCOS I haven't got a clue whether I'll be ovulating when or when I'm suppposed to be expecting periods - the last few times AF has arrived towards the end of the month - last time end of August which is a good sign! but quite frequently I skip months or even several months between periods... so I'm not all that hopeful of October trying (a girl can dream :) )

As for m/cs - obviously I've never been in that situation, but OH's mama had a few of them - and seven healthy children (who've given her nine grand children between them so far) - OH is the youngest at 31. So I wouldn't worry so much about that - from reading everything I can get my hands on, it seems very very sad and unfortunately more common than I thought it to be :(, but many people go on to have healthy babies


----------



## TashaAndBump

OMG it seems so near now!! DH and I have discussed a fair bit today about the pros and cons of having more than one baby / just the one child... and we both decided that we definitely do want to have one more child - for Anna's sake as much as our own.

Sometimes I get nervous about having to share her with a sibling :blush: lol or I wonder if things will live up to expectations - I love my little family SO much right now - it means the world to me, and for the mostpart I can only imagine that adding to that with our second and final child will make that even better, but sometimes I worry that it might make things so much harder that I might struggle to cope a bit, or what if I go and get PND after the next one, which I was so happy to have avoided this time around as I had an increased risk (due to previous depression) and I'd be so gutted if I did it all again and it WASN'T perfect like this time around - or I got post natal depression and everything wasn't perfect and beautiful and shiny anymore! I think I'm just being stupid, though! lol

DH and I have discussed this today and we both agree that it's just pre-TTC-jitters as it's so close, and that having another baby will only make our life even more shiny and beautiful :cloud9:

MrBum has affirmed to me tonight that he definitely does want to get my coil removed at the end of this year...

OH MY GOD!! We're really going to have another baby! :D


----------



## Tacey

Hi! We're hoping to start trying in November (first ever attempt - eek!). Just wondering if I should be starting to take folic acid now - anybody know what the guidelines are? 

I can't wait for November to come but I'm terrified at the same time! I guess that's normal though...


----------



## TashaAndBump

It can't hurt, Tracey. I am not getting my coil removed until the end of the year and am going to start taking pregnecare tomorrow. Having said that, I have tonnes of the stuff stashed away from my last pregnancy so it won't cost me anything to start early. 

It won't hurt not to take them before you TTC, but you ideally want to be taking them when you are trying so that you have the best possible start if you do get lucky and get that :bfp: on your first month of trying!

Good luck, hun.

PS: It is perfectly normal to be nervous! lol It's a bit like pre-wedding jitters :lol:


----------



## Marg_27

Hey all, so, I hav an issue....
We've decided that we're not gonna start trying til Nov after my mc, but inn the mean time I dont really wanna go back on the pill and confuse my body even more! So othere than completely abstaining(sp) from :sex: which obv isnt an option, dont think OH would cope til Nov :rofl: lol!
So,what else can I do? Even just not having :sex: when Im ovualting isnt gonna stop me getting pg is it?
Sorry for the moan!
:hug:


----------



## Poshie

Hey girlies :) Right, I'll try to respond to everyone.

Hi Tacey. I am ttc from December and I started taking my folic acid supplement this week. I think the general advice is to take a few months before ttc and then up to the 12th week of pregnancy. Good luck to you :)

Tasha. Funnily enough we have talked about how many children. We are kind of set on one but we have said we'll see. There are pros and cons aren't there. One will be less hassle but two means they'll have each other. We're going to see what happens. That's great you have decided for definite on your ttc #2 :)

Marg. I'm in a similar situation actually. I am off the pill (just) and we aren't ttc until December, so sex is an issue. Especially as we aren't keen on the other most obvious form of contraception. Anyway, I've just bought some as we couldn't think of any alternative and it's a long time til December...... ;)


----------



## Marg_27

Hi Poshie :)
How r u 2day? Good luck for the ttc in Dec :happydance:
The idea of the 'obv' contraception option did come up, but as OH described it as 'like wearing wellies in the bath' it kinda put me right off! :rofl:
Will just hav 2 c how it goes I guess....
:hug:


----------



## luckyme225

I just wanted to say good luck to all of you ladies trying in Nov/Dec


----------



## Poshie

Hi Luckyme and thank you for your good wishes :)

Marg - I had exactly the same response from my DH, but we couldn't think of an alternative! PS. If you do, let me know won't you ;)

PPS. I'm doing okay thanks. Back at work today though. Had a good weekend, at least the weather was nice which makes a change.

Roll on December!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Have you girls thought about natural birth control? This website should be helpful in learning when NOT to have sex lol. I think the general idea is that if you keep a very close eye on your cycle, and avoid :sex: during the time that you are ovulating (and around) then you should, in theory, avoid a pregnancy. However it is of course not fool proof - there is always that risk, but the same goes for any contraception really. If you google 'natural birth control' you should find lots of info out there... I don't know much about it all really... Other than the 'pull out' method! :lol: (I have a vague idea about how that works lol) 

Failing all else just take your chances lol! We're not that far off from Nov / Dec now - and wouldn't it be impressive to fall pregnant BEFORE your first month trying?? :rofl:

Note: If you really, really mustn't / don't want to get pregnant before November, don't take any risks, as sods law would have it, you'll get pregnant straight away lol


----------



## Poshie

Hi Tasha. Thanks for the tips. We have considered natural birth control (and the other day, used the RM - slightly scary but hopefully I won&#8217;t be pg!) this as an option. As I&#8217;ve only just started, ie. only just come off the pill, I am only just able to begin charting. I intend to chart CM and once I&#8217;ve had my first &#8216;normal&#8217; af, I will maybe use OPK. I want to give my body a chance to be pill free and resume some sort of natural cycle, so that&#8217;s why I don&#8217;t want to fall pregnant earlier. Plus me being me, I wanted to ease myself into the idea and am a bit of a one for planning! Having said that of course there is always a risk it could happen earlier and that&#8217;s one we are now prepared to take. I just rationalised in the end that pg is less likely with condoms, so went for that option, albeit not a popular one! :D


----------



## TashaAndBump

lol if it were any longer a time period I would be putting the idea of the coil out there, but for the sake of three months it doesn't seem worth it :shrug: lol


----------



## Poshie

This thread went a bit quiet, so thought I'd wake it up!

A friend of mine had the coil and her story put me off! I'm sure it's fine for many people, but you know what it's like when you hear bad things from a friend....She didnt' get on with it (was in pain) and so I've always rule dit out. Also, the pill suited me as it was easy and unobstrusive. 

Its' been 14 days since I stopped taking the pilll now (7 days since last artificial af). So I'm playing the waiting game at the moment - when will my first 'true' af come, will it come at all and what will it be like! Bad news is I had a massive spot come up on my chin. Haven't had one for AGES, so I'm putting it down to hormonal changes from coming off the pill ;)

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Marg_27

Hi all :)
well as for my 1st af after coming off the pill... it came 28 days after my last 'atificial' one, right on time, and was pretty normal, just lasted a bit longer. Mind u, I did hav appendicitus at the time...
How am I? I feel like Im dying from the inside!!! Ive got massive pains and kept being sick and collapsing last night! Got my scan at 10:30 2day, so hopefully theyll b able to give me sum answers, and stop this internal bleeding, which has now been happening for 4 weeks!!!!!! :hissy:
Sorry for the rant! just feeling sorry for myself this mornin, perhaps due to the lack of sleep :cry:
:hug:


----------



## Poshie

I'm sorry to hear about the pain and bleeding. Is it to do with your appendicitis op or something un related? I hope they get to the bottom of it for you quickly, you can't go on like that.

So your af's came back quickly then by the sound of it (lucky you). It could be nothing but I have sort of stomach aches today. It doesn't feel like af but it's not a completely disimilar type of feeling. Probably nothing and could be imagining it. I was thinking today, there is technically a 25% chance that my natural af will be the same time as my pill af's (like you Marg). 

PS. Glad it's nearly the weekend! :)


----------



## jacobs mummy

Hi All... haven't been in here for a while... Glad the thread is still going well. I'm on my 2nd cycle now. Came off the pill 21st July. AF came 23rd.. my first real one was 34 days later which is a bit long. Althou it did arrive 15 days after ovulation so that seems to be perfect timing. Had my 2nd real AF 25th Aug. I thought i ovulated 5th Sept but i may have gotten this wrong. I think it was more like 13/14th. If so AF will be due27/28th. 

I think our reason for having another is the same as most people in here. We don't want our little boy growing up without any siblings. I've also kept all my stuff from first tme around so hoping i don't have to buy much stuff. 

We only have Oct left as Sept is nearly over! it's getting closer ladies.. I can't wait. Hope it happens first time for us all. Thats why i came off the pill so early. I wanted to get it out of my system totally and get my cycle back. Hoping it goes back to 28 days.

Have any of you thought about names yet? 

Sorry for the long one!
H x


----------



## jacobs mummy

marg 27 how did you get on with your scan? have they given you any answers? hope the pains have stopped and the bleeding. Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## TashaAndBump

I wouldn't wish on your AF girls!! lol I'm in the middle of a very painful and loooooooooooong one at the moment and I am wondering will it ever stop??? It feels like I've been bleeding forever and my tummy feels like there is a metal claw or something in there, grabbing at my insides and squeezing them :( ouchouchouch

One of the downsides of having a coil is I'm not allowed to use tampons - and I hate towls!! humph lol

Marg: I'm very sorry for what you are going through at the moment - it sounds horrific - hope they sort it out for you soon - it's not on to have you bleeding for so long - 4 weeks?? They shouldd have sorted it out for you LONG before now :hugs: Hope you get better soon xx

On an up note: 6 WEEKS TILL NOVEMBER!!! Start the countdown now girls!! 

:wohoo:


----------



## jacobs mummy

poshie - my first true AF off the pill was so much more painful. Not awful.. but definatley more aches and pains and it was also much heavier. It felt good thou having a true AF in a weird way. Hope she doesn't take too long to come for you. Have you been keeping an eye on CM? when it goes egg white your around ovulation time.. then you only have to count 14 to 16 days on for your AF to come... but you probably knew that already. Good luck.

h x


----------



## jacobs mummy

tashandbump - mine was the same.. althou yours sounds a bit more painful. I wonder why real AF's are longer and give more pain? 6 weeks - oh my god.. thats nothing... just think ion 6 weeks time we mightn't be able to drink alchol any more (miss my rose wine) we'll have to be careful what we eat... lets enjoy the next 6 weeks.. going shopping for a few bottle of wine i think...

h x


----------



## cherylanne

We are WTT till nov/dec do nned to start tracking my cylcle more. We can wait toghether :) x


----------



## TashaAndBump

jacobs mummy said:


> Have any of you thought about names yet?
> 
> Sorry for the long one!
> H x

Hey no need to apologise - It was a good read! You've got me all excited now, about everything!! 

:wohoo:

Can't wait!! :happydance: How will we explain to Anna about mummy having a baby in her tummy?! lol I suppose in a way it will be better that she is so young because at the stage she's in at the moment, things don't need much explaining - she seems just to take everything in her stride! :D lol

I can't wait to see her face when mummy starts growing - it was a picture when I dyed my hair lol She doesn't miss anything our princess :cloud9: Hahaha how will she react when we bring new baby home?? ... When my mum had me, my sister (she was 2) is alleged to have said, "I don't like it - take it back and get another one". :rofl: 

Ahhhhh I can see the two of them playing, in my mind and I've imagined christmases to come and it's all just so mind-blowing and thrilling! Can't. Wait. Woop! :lol:

And as for names we have that all planned out, we're hoping for a boy as we're only having 2 children (in total) and one of each seems idyllic - but we'd love another little girl, too! :D 

If we have a boy we've thought about Thomas William Lund-Conlon, and we like Elizabeth Grace Lund-Conlon for a girl.

Wow - hubby seems just as (maybe more??) keen as me now!! It's all so real and close. I love my little family:cloud9: Life is pretty great for us right now :D


----------



## TashaAndBump

jacobs mummy said:


> tashandbump - mine was the same.. althou yours sounds a bit more painful. I wonder why real AF's are longer and give more pain? 6 weeks - oh my god.. thats nothing... just think ion 6 weeks time we mightn't be able to drink alchol any more (miss my rose wine) we'll have to be careful what we eat... lets enjoy the next 6 weeks.. going shopping for a few bottle of wine i think...
> 
> h x

I haven't been able to drink since last September!! (2007) Because I feel pregnant and am still breastfeeding so STILL can't drink lol In this time I had my birthday, Christmas, new year, MY HEN NIGHT! My Wedding, Our Anniversary, Valentines day, Sister's hen night and wedding.... - and stayed sober through out all of them!! hahahahahaha!!!

Worth it tho :cloud9:


----------



## Poshie

Hello again all, good to see you back. There's been some posting here since I was last on before I went home for lunch.

I've definitely got something going on 'down there' - it doesn't feel like true af pains but definitley a similar type of achy/crampy. I'm CD 13 (but that's worked out from my last artificial af) and I didn't used to get period pains until the day I was due on (on the pill). I guess I'm either ovulating or my af will be along soon. 

I wonder how Marg got on.....

As for names, no I haven't really thought about it. In a way I don't want to until I'm Pg as I don't want to jinx anything. Sounds stupid probalby but there you go. We would both like a boy but we'll see what happens, who knows ;)


----------



## jacobs mummy

we're hoping for a girl 2nd time around but another boy would be just as good... we've picked so many names;

isabella, imogen, matilda
luca, lucas, isaac, warren

poshie - sounds like ovulation pains.


----------



## jacobs mummy

i know what you mean about jinking things.. i'm so supersticious.. we tried for quite a few months for our son.. but the month i got pregnant i created a ticker saying pregnant in -- days... and it worked. We should all do the same in Nov/Dec...


----------



## Poshie

Little question for you JM - How did you know your af was 15 days after ov, ie. as it was your first true af? Is it because you used opk or did you know by some other way?



jacobs mummy said:


> AF came 23rd.. my first real one was 34 days later which is a bit long. Althou it did arrive 15 days after ovulation so that seems to be perfect timing.


----------



## LadyBee

Hi Jacobs Mummy! I'm really going to TTC in November! I'll look for you in the cycle buddies threads then. Until then, I'm taking Maca root powder and other things to try to strengthen my hormone balance. I recommend Maca to anyone, I have noticed a good shift/change in my moods since I've been on it. I'm not TTC at the moment, but we haven't used protection for 5 years...haha, so I figure, in November I'll prop myself upside down all month! lol~


----------



## ~Loulou~

Hi everyone, can I join? 

we are due to ttc in December, although I am hoping my doc can tell me we can start now when I see him on Tuesday. 

it is so hard being so close now to the time!!


----------



## jacobs mummy

Poshie said:


> Little question for you JM - How did you know your af was 15 days after ov, ie. as it was your first true af? Is it because you used opk or did you know by some other way?
> 
> 
> 
> jacobs mummy said:
> 
> 
> AF came 23rd.. my first real one was 34 days later which is a bit long. Althou it did arrive 15 days after ovulation so that seems to be perfect timing.Click to expand...

I'm reading a "taking charge of your fertility" by Toni Weschler. She explains how to read your bodily signs. I used an OPK to find out when i Ovulated but also noticed egg white CM which is a sign of ovulation also. A natural cycle can have any number of days prior to ovulation but only between 14 and 16 after. So i started counting after i got egg white and a positive on my OPK and exactly 15 days later i had a period. This month thou i notice egg whites on day 12 so assumed i'd have a period on day 26 or 27 but that was last fri.. and still no period. But then on day 18 i notice a little more egg whites so used OPK (which i didn't use on day 12) I got a faint line which got darker until it was darker than control line. That was last sunday - therefore i mustn't have ovulated on day 12 when i first thought. So i reckon i'm due a period between next fri and sunday. Have to wait and see. Hope that made sense.

H x


----------



## Poshie

Hope everyone had a good weekend. We had friends over for most of it so didn't come on here. Thanks for your replies and advice. Soon be October then just 2 months til we ttc! I reckon it's going to come around pretty quickly you know, especially if you think of it in terms of cycles. That's technically 2 cycles for me. That does depend of course, if my af comes when it's supposed to, that's the unknown bit. Fingers crossed and best of luck to all :)


----------



## jacobs mummy

oh my god... i'm pregnant! we only had one unprotected nite... we're supposed to be waiting till/nov... tested this morning as i thought i was due last fri... 

my god i'm in shock. Only had 1 period since pill


----------



## srm0421

Meli Tia said:


> Hi Jacobs Mummy! I'm really going to TTC in November! I'll look for you in the cycle buddies threads then. Until then, I'm taking Maca root powder and other things to try to strengthen my hormone balance. I recommend Maca to anyone, I have noticed a good shift/change in my moods since I've been on it. I'm not TTC at the moment, but we haven't used protection for 5 years...haha, so I figure, in November I'll prop myself upside down all month! lol~

What is Maca? I have never heard of it and I really need to balance my hormones.

Hello, I am new here and NOV/DEC sounds good to me although I was going to already be TTC until my husband lost his job right after we came back from our wedding and my body has not responded to being off the pill. I am on CD 44 and FF says i O'ed on CD 32 but my temps are not holding true to that so i tested and got a :bfn: now I have lost hope of ever Oing this month. I have a 2 year old son and am right there with Tasha :cloud9:. He is going through the terrible twos but still a really good baby, maybe I am biased.LOL Looking forward to TTc and getting :bfp: with all of you.


----------



## cleckner04

OMG Congrats jacobs mummy!!! I know I don't know you but that is so freaking exciting!! Good luck with it all. :happydance: I'm so jealous.


----------



## srm0421

Congrats Jacob's mommy what a pleasant surprise. Have a happy healthy 9 months. We will all catchup to you soon, pave the way for us ok. LOL


----------



## Poshie

Hey, congratulations jacobsmummy!! That's excellent news. :happydance: It's a shame of course, you won't be posting in this thread any more I guess ;) Still, you can give us the heads up in the pregnancy forums! Best of luck to you for your healthly pregnancy x


----------



## jacobs mummy

i keep a seat for you all in Dec... good luck. And thank you for yuor well wishes.
it's kinda sunk in now! I was in shock yesterday.
H x


----------



## TashaAndBump

OMG congratulations, you lucky thing!!!! :happydance:

Enjoy your pregnancy... and your baby!! :hug:

:wohoo:


----------



## TashaAndBump

I'm sorry to say I'll be leaving you all :(

TTC has been delayed because of an operation I need to have and the appointment will be coming through for January-time... SO I guess I won't be trying until at least Jan.... but since I'm having both my legs operated on, realistically I probably won't feel up to trying until late Feb / March :(

*sigh* Oh well, gives me more time to prepare I guess... :shrug:

Good luck to all of you on your TTC journey - not long to go now!! 5 weeks till November!!! 

I'd say save me a seat, but in the nicest way possible, I hope I don't see any of you over there when I join!!  :lol: But hope it won't be too long before I get that March :bfp: and I'll see you in First Tri... Just as you're all leaving! :dohh: haha

Take care girls xx


----------



## Poshie

Well it looks like a couple have left this thread, but some have joined us, hello all :) Getting more excited now and realising I only really have two more cycles until TTC! I just hope my af comes next week sometime.

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Angeldust

Hi there
Hopefully i will be having icsi in december i am just waiting on some blood results
to see if anything shows for the causes of my mmc i have had over the years
so we are told to put things on hold, Although its draining and stress and upsetting
when i get a bfp and sadley lose baby but its also exciting trying again cause i live in hope 
so yeah i am pretty much excitied to start again in december,
Am i tempting fate with saying excitied to start again in december with waiting for thesa results ??

Just feel by saying that the doc will say theres nothing they can do for me :(
Hoping to try in december and hoping for a miracle 
xx


----------



## Sash13

TashaAndBump said:


> Wohoo! Got DH on board for the end of this year, which is great... BUT I now am quite disapointed with myself because I was determined to wait for him to come to me - now I know why! I am now paranoid that he doesn't really want it and I have just talked him into it!! :dohh:
> 
> I'll see how we both feel in December, and won't bring it up again until he does (I'll try at least!)

This is how I am feeling! My husband wants to wait a few more months but I was ready a long time ago. He's never let me down and I know if I am patient he will be ready soon enough .. but it's really difficult not to push the issue. It's nice to know I'm not alone in my impatience!! :friends:


----------



## Marg_27

Hey all :)
Sorry Ive not posted in a while, but Ive been away.
Hav had a lovely week in Disneyland Paris :happydance:
Nearly dint get there tho, nopt sure if u remember but I had my scan on 19th to check on my internal bleeding....
Well, just when u thort it couldnt get any worse... let me catch any1 up who doesnt kno me... 
13 weeks ago- emergancy appendesectomy
6 weeks ago- miscarriage at 7 weeks :cry:
3 weeks ago- scan shows massive internal haemoraging
19th sept- follow up scan
So, my scan revealed that all the bleeding and pain was coming from an ectopic pregnancy, conceived the same time as the 1 I miscarried 6 weeks ago, so, twins :( neither made it :( 1 mc in the womb and 1 didnt make it past the tube!
Not only was it ectopic, but because it was missed i the 1st 2 scans it ruptured!! So had to hav emergancy surgery on Fri 19th to remove 1 of my tubes :(
They wasnt too happy at the hosp when I said I was goin home the next day to pack for my holiday in DLP, but no1 was gonna stop me!

Sorry for the llooonnnggg rant! Needed to catch up! 



And congratulations to Jacobs mummy!!! Thats fantstic news!!! :happydance:


Also, good luck to all ttc in nov


----------



## cleckner04

Oh my Marg!! I'm so sorry that all happened. And right before vacation on top of it all. My thoughts will be with you. Do you still plan on trying in Nov?


----------



## Marg_27

dont think im gonna b ready in Nov tbh, think my body needs a good, long break from babies and hospitals! Will still catch up with u all in here tho x


----------



## Poshie

Hey Marg. You've certainly been through it haven't you you poor thing. I'm sorry to read your story. I hope the operation goes okay and you can ttc again some time in the future. I think giving your body a break would be a good idea for a few months at least. I hope you will keep in touch x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

Just wanted to drop by and wish you all good luck for TTC in the future xx


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for the good wishes Nicky :)

Well it seems that life events have effected some peoples ttc plans. Who knows what will happen, maybe something will come up that puts my plans on hold (I hope not). For now, Im just hoping that my first af comes this month (hopefully this weekend) so we will be on track. My sister is going in for her scan right now to see if they can spot anything (shes been trying for a year to get pg after mc). Im waiting to hear her results. Who knows how long it could take me  we will have to see.


----------



## charliesmom

omgosh Marg, that is just horrible! how could they have missed the ectopic? That was the first thing my doctor had me checked for when my HGC levels were rising weird. I'm just so sorry to hear you had to go through so many weeks of hospital drama. *sigh*.


Well, I guess I'm officially waiting to try now since my recent m/c bleeding has gone down to a very very light spotting. I'm hoping in a couple of weeks (4-5?) I'll get a visit from AF and moving on over to charting and TTC. 

Best wishes to all.


----------



## Poshie

Thread's gone a bit quiet so I'd add some news. 

Not the most exciting ever but I was quite pleased that my first 'normal' af actually arrived bang on time (ie. same time as my pill af's used to). Only this time it's a bit different. I'd forgotten how it felt (having not had a true af for 16 years) and it's quite painful! Woke up early with pains. When I was on the pill I'd just get a few light cramps on the day it started then that was it really. I wonder how long this will last. I found myself willing it to start yesterday and so I'm unusually pleased about having an af!

Also, can't remember if I posted this before or not but my sister had her ultrasound and it appears she may have polycystic ovaries. She's awaiting the results of blood tests this Friday and then see what the doctor advises is the nextstep.


----------



## jacobs mummy

i'm so sorry marg - you really seem to have been though it all. Glad you had a good week in Paris thou. 

Congrats poshie on your first true AF.. i only got the one before ny accidental pregnancy! which had now ended. I'm okay about it thou. Just wasn't mant to be. I don't know what my cycle will be like this week. I'm not bleeding althou i have period like pains every day. Not real painful ones - similar to ovulation/mild period pains. I had a scan and my cervix has gone back "beautifully" said the MW... so i should still be fine for trying next month. Got DH on Zinc..

Good luck to everyone in here getting BFP by christmas day.. what a present that would be.

h x


----------



## jacobs mummy

i'm sorry TashAndBump.. get yourself better after your op and then you can give trying your best.. Once christmas is over March will fly by.
H x


----------



## Poshie

Welcome back Jacobsmummy :) It's not long now until December (my first ttc month). I realised yesterday that after this (my first cycle) there will be just 2 more cycles until ttc! Fingers crossed I have a 'normal' as possible further 2 cycles. 

I think my husband thought I was weird that I was so pleased at my af arriving yesterday! lol

How is everyone else doing? Getting excited yet?


----------



## MissPolley

hey marge, im sorry to hear about the ectopic pregnancy, u sound like a real trooper and i know that if u just stay positive everything will work out fine :hugs:


----------



## jacobs mummy

today was my hospital booking in visit... (MC last week) oh well.. fingers crossed and all goes to plan i'll be having another booking in appointment early Jan... 

Not sure how my body shoudl work after MC. My scan showed that my cervix has gone back good. MW said have one cycle and then try again. So just waiting now for AF to arrive. Not sure when i should count from but i though CD1 should be when i started loosing which was a week last Mon. MW said count from the day i stopped loosing - i'm just gonna wait and see what happens - hopfully i get AF soon. MW said no reason why it shoudl be delayed as everything looks fine (cervix etc) and has gone back to pre pregnancy state.

Come on Nov... we wanna get started...

h x


----------



## Poshie

I'm sorry I can't offer any advice on this subject jacobsmummy. I can, though, wish you a speedy recovery and hope your af comes very soon. I can also get excited with you for our upcoming ttc! Sounds like you may be ttc next month - I'm waiting til December. It really isn't far away now (2 more cylces for me) and I'm getting more nervous and more excited,all at once. It's the big unknown......;)


----------



## MissPolley

sorry to hear about the mc, many :hugs: for you pet


----------



## jacobs mummy

Just popped on to say hi to everyone... and to see how everyone is doing. Do you have any nice plans for the weekend? i'm out sat nite with the girlies for a few drinks and a boogie.. fingers crossed i won't have many more sat nites out drinking... sounds funny saying that! but if we start trying next month and get BFP straight away then no more wine or vodka for me! can't believe i'm getting excited about that...

h x


----------



## Poshie

Good to have you back :) No major plans for the weekend - I'm currently working actually until about 1.30pm. Then usual housework, dog walking and not alot else if I can help it! 

So November will soon be here and you can get down to some serious ttc! I keep getting excited and then scaredabout it all tbh. I suppose it's because it's all so new and unknown. Not long now though!

Have a good time with you friends. I still have a drink now and again, but nothing heavy. I'm pleased to say that I still haven't had a cigarette and I gave up (cold turkey) on 1 September :)

Roll on Nov/Dec !


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi all

Im new to this site today.

I have been reading through this thread for quite some time. I would just like to ask your advice.

Me and my husband have decided that we will try for a baby jan/feb 09. As it is only three months away would you recomend taking any folic acid tabs/pre-pregnancy tabs. etc.

I have just finished my pill on thursday gone - am due period Sunday/Monday. I am going to stop taking the pill now to help get my cycles in order before ttc.

All advice welcome x x x


----------



## Poshie

Hi there NewYearNewMe (might have to call you Newy for short!). Welcome to the board and our little thread :)

Well I stopped taking the pill at the beginning of September and at the same time I started taking folic acid. It is generally recommended that you take it 3 months prior and up to the 12th week of pregnancy. I don't take any prenatal vitamins, although my folic acid tabs have calcium and vit D included in them. I continue to take my vit c, as I always have. I came off the pill 3 months before we are due to ttc, just so I could attempt to get my body into some sort of 'normal/natural' cycle. I'd been on the pill for 16 years so I could bearly remember what normal periods were like! Had my first proper af this week. 2 more cycles then ttc! 

Will you be trying for baby no. 1? Good luck to you and hope you will stick around here and enjoy the chat. :)


----------



## jacobs mummy

Hi newyearnewme... yes as poshie said you should ideally take folic acid 3 months before. I came off pill mid July... and started on folic acid straight away. Plan to try next month.. First period came about 3 days after i finihsed the pill as normal. My real period then came 34 days from day one of previous period (when i say real i mean without a 7 day break off pill) Good luck hope your cycle gets back to normal quickly for you.

I had a good time last weekend with the girls - we had a good laugh.

I'm still getting mild period pains every now and again. I have no idea when i'm ovulating or if i will ovulate this month at all (due to my MC last month) Hoping AF comes 29th Oct which will be 28 days.. i can then start trying.. how exciting! 

Well done poshie for still giving up on those nasty cig's. Hope you feel really proud of yourself and also healthier. Good for you.
H x


----------



## LeaArr

Looks as though I will be waiting til December too, if everything goes well. If things aren't well, I could be in WTT until Spring '09. *deep breath* I am trying to be patient, but husband keeps pushing back the date. The only reason I am ok with it right now is cause the state of our basement is less than fantastic, and we need to address that before we TTC.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Thank you Poshie and Jacobs mummy for your very helpful advice.

Yes it will be baby number one and our first time trying so fingers crossed x

Its so good to speak to people who are in the same situation - hope to be speaking to you all more often and good luck to all ttc very soon. x x


----------



## LadyBee

srm0421 said:


> Meli Tia said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jacobs Mummy! I'm really going to TTC in November! I'll look for you in the cycle buddies threads then. Until then, I'm taking Maca root powder and other things to try to strengthen my hormone balance. I recommend Maca to anyone, I have noticed a good shift/change in my moods since I've been on it. I'm not TTC at the moment, but we haven't used protection for 5 years...haha, so I figure, in November I'll prop myself upside down all month! lol~
> 
> What is Maca? I have never heard of it and I really need to balance my hormones.
> 
> Hi! I'm posting this without reading on the rest of the posts...hopefully I'm not re-answering this for you. Maca root comes in powder form...it is a fertility suppliment and helps increase your sex drive. I've done lots of research on this natural stuff because I have endo and have been trying to enhance things in a natural way. I ordered mine from Amazon and you can also get it from a healthfood store in capsule form.
> 
> Maca has helped me. I'm not sure to what extent because it's only been one cycle since I've started it. I want to TTC in November and last cycle was a good one compared to the ones prior. I could go on but if anyone has questions feel free to email me!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...


----------



## babybooties

Hi jacobs mummy 


I tooo am trying for a baby i will find out if im pregnant on my wedding day nov 15th this year i already have a little boy hes neally 4 now 

wish u all with lots of baby dust :hug::dust::


----------



## Poshie

Hey Nov Dec ttc'ers! This thread has nearly disappeared off the first page, we can't have that. It is nearly November after all ;) 

So how's everyone doing? Getting ready to go go go hope!? D-day is nearly upon us.

We are going to book ourselves some Winter sun. Namely a holiday in Jan or Feb, probably Cape Verde islands. We haven't had a holiday since our honeymoon in 2005 and we have decided some sun in the middle of winter would do us good. It's been a tough but eventful year and we decided we deserve a nice break :) Anyone else go any holiday plans?


----------



## chanel

Following my recent miscarriage (1st Pregnancy) I have been advised to wait until after af before trying again. At the moment i'm finding it difficult to be patient and want to try again right away, however I fear I would blame myself if anything went wrong with the 2nd Pregnancy if i do not wait so think I will do as i'm told.

At the moment i am still having positive pregnancy tests (very faint now though) and OPKs are still showing 2lines but am hoping by the end of this week they will both be negative... that's a first... hoping for negative tests on a trying to concieve forum.

This month I am counting day one as the day of my EPRC (D&C) which was monday. Hopefully my af will return as normal 28days after, although i realise day 1 is not really the first day of m/c bleeding I am staying optomistic.

Good luck to everyone trying in the next few months, hopefully we will all have :bfp: by the end of the year.


----------



## Poshie

Hi there Chanel. Thanks for picking up this thread and sharing your story, it has been rather quiet in here ately.

Sorry to hear of your loss and I wish you lots of luck in your bfp quest. I start ttc for the first time next month. Can't quite believe it is nearly time!!

:)


----------



## chanel

Poshie said:


> Hi there Chanel. Thanks for picking up this thread and sharing your story, it has been rather quiet in here ately.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss and I wish you lots of luck in your bfp quest. I start ttc for the first time next month. Can't quite believe it is nearly time!!
> 
> :)


Thanks Poshie, Last time we caught on the first month of trying so hopefully you will be the same... I was really shocked at how quickly it happened when you read so many stories of women having problems. 

I used OPKs in the months leading up to ttc and started taking folic acid, the opk showed up positive on our wedding day so we made the most of our honeymoon :happydance:

Good luck for next month, hopefully it will happen straigh away :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

chanel said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Hi there Chanel. Thanks for picking up this thread and sharing your story, it has been rather quiet in here ately.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss and I wish you lots of luck in your bfp quest. I start ttc for the first time next month. Can't quite believe it is nearly time!!
> 
> :)
> 
> 
> Thanks Poshie, Last time we caught on the first month of trying so hopefully you will be the same... I was really shocked at how quickly it happened when you read so many stories of women having problems.
> 
> I used OPKs in the months leading up to ttc and started taking folic acid, the opk showed up positive on our wedding day so we made the most of our honeymoon :happydance:
> 
> Good luck for next month, hopefully it will happen straigh away :happydance:Click to expand...

I too have been using opk's and taking folic acid. I have had a 28 day cycle and a 24 day but ov'd around the same time CD12. So I am going to opk test today for a few days and see what happens. Then it's wait for next af and then............it's ttc time!

Thanks for the positive words of encouragement, it's nice to hear ! :)


----------



## posh

I've got just under a week to go on my last packet of BCP's so I will be trying very shortley! Will be good to get back onto the TTC forum and join you girls in the same boat!
:happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Hello Posh, welcome to our thread :) Similar user name to me you have there!

Best of luck to you and yes, let's hope we can share the journey (hopefully a short one) together :D


----------



## TashaAndBump

OMG OMG OMG! I might be able to join you guys again!

After their cock up (https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/69214-oh-my-god-am-so-angry-right-now.html) DH put in a hefty complaint, and now the NHS have phoned me today and want me in on the 13th November for my pre-op! I could have had the operation my December if I'm lucky and be ready to TTC!

Now I just need to think if I want to do my access course next year or have a baby first......

hmmmmm Decisions decisions! LOL I feel so much better knowing that I COULD be trying for a baby as early as December / January, though :cloud9:

Wohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Hey Tasha, welcome back! That's potentially great news for you. Fingers crossed you get that operation asap then. 

We'll look forward to sharing the ttc journey together :D


----------



## lauren28

Hi Ladies

Me and my OH are planning to TTC in Dec. We decided this in the summer and then it seemed like ages away but it has crept up on me. I was really scared but I think it is just nervous excitement about the unknown.

I think I have had the opposite experience to most people here in that it is my OH who is desperate for a baby and me who wanted to wait. He is 7 years older than me and thinks he is getting too old - he is only 29! I have waited until after I have finished uni and got a steady job and I thought we were in the right financial situation.

Anyway - I am getting more excited by the day now and am looking forward to sharing the journey with you all.

x


----------



## Poshie

Some more recruits! Hello girls :) I was thinking this thread was buried.

Not long now, it's getting scarier and scarier...and more and more exciting of course!

We'll be off to the TTC forum before you know it. We should start a little team in there.

:D


----------



## FsMummy

awwww im not trying till april :cry: wish i was with you guys and trying now :cry:


----------



## Poshie

Now I know you're out there!!

It's nearly December and I wanted to rally the troops for our move to TTC :D

So who's with me?? :happydance:

:thumbup:

:yipee:


----------



## chanel

Hi Poshie, I'm still waiting on a/f before trying again, be right with you as soon as that happens. :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Yay, I got a buddy! Well as it happens, my af has shown up today. So in a couple of weeks we'll be ttc'ing !!!!!!!!!!

It will be great f you could join me on the journey, I'll await your thumbs up! :happydance:


----------



## lauren28

I will be moving to TTC in Dec. :witch: should appear in the first week of Dec and then off we go. Getting really excited now :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Excellent news! I will no doubt see you over there then. I'll be over there first week of December I guess. Can't believe it's that time already!

:happydance:


----------



## chanel

Good Luck Poshie, hope your time on TTC is a short one


----------



## lauren28

I know I can't believe it has come round so fast - next week!

Good luck and see you over there poshie.


----------



## Poshie

Definitley see you over there girls - don't forget to look me up! :happydance:


----------

